# 14 weeks - subchorionic hematoma - told 50% chance of MC?!?!



## corgankidd

I woke up this morning to my undies covered in blood. I rushed to the ER where they performed an ultrasound and said I had a hematoma. Then the doctor preceded to tell me that this means that even at 14 weeks I now have a 50% chance of miscarriage. Is this true?? I am so devastated right now! Baby was so active and they even told me it's a boy, I can't wrap my head around possibly losing him!!! They also told me no bed rest cause it wont help but I am bed resting anyways. How long do you think I should remain on bedrest? Thank you for any answers, I'm going crazy over here!

This is what the report says:
2 components of sch with the more superior measuring up to 3.8cm and the more inferior measuring up to 4.3cm. By endovaginal sonography there is a thin communication between these 2 areas.


How does that sound? Does it sound severe or not that bad? They didn't really tell me much about it.

***UPDATE: Bled for 4 weeks off and on - mostly light pink/brown, by 18 weeks I was not bleeding anymore. Got a scan performed and the SCH had completely healed :happydance:
I am now 25 weeks and have had no problems since :D


----------



## Currituckgirl

:hugs:I am sorry, but I am no help. I just want to let you know that I am thinking about you.


----------



## pusheangel

I had a SCH at 6 weeks. It resolved at 10 weeks. But from 6-10 weeks I bled. They told us the same thing, 50/50 change of m/c. I am happy to say that I am now in my 25th week. Don't lose hope.


----------



## ANC

I'm pregnant with twins so high risk anyway. I had a bleed at 6 weeks that resolved soon and I went back tto work.had another at 13 weeks that was worse and was put on bedrest then limited activity it resolved after a month or so.never given any statistics but my high risk Dr said chances of mc were there but he sees about 5 sch s day and most end up fine.I say take it easy and try to have faith and not get too stressed.I know its scary.I'm 24 weeks and fine now.


----------



## kayleighg

Hiya they found mine at 14 weeks too, by 17 weeks it had gone up to 10cm by 2cm..I'm now 19 weeks and not had any bleeding for 2 weeks and everything's still going fine..fingers crossed! I am now a high risk pregnancy as my placenta is covering my cervix slightly too. I have had soo much bed rest and things are now improving, all my docs told me to rest, not have sex, don't lift anything heavy, basically don't do alot. I know it's horrible I got really depressed in the first few weeks thinking it was the end, but my little boy is still very happy and hope he stays that way for a long time! You'll be fine, they're actually quite common :) x


----------



## jay38

hi korgankidd,

my 12 weeks scan date could not come fast enough, telling my 3 years old was going to be the best moment of the whole pregnancy(after 2 m/c ), 48 hours after announcing to everyone the wonderful news I had a massive bleed, we thought we lost our baby for sure but they found a beautiful heartbeat and a bouncing baby!!! I haven t been told much by my doctors just to rest and take it easy! I put myself on semi best rest, as much as possible, no lifting, no sex, so stretching, drinking lots of water, eat plenty of protein and vitamine c full fruits! I just try everything I can manage!! _which can be very hard when you are still suppose to be at work!_Of course I ve been scared to lose my baby and had 4 scans done since the bleed plus lots of dopplers to reassure myself! we ve actually just bought a doppler device for piece of mind!!! so I can only say that there are a lot of us around and most case finish their pregnancy with a healthy baby! hope you can relax soon and start to enjoy your pregnancy again.
My sch was 102 x 61 x 9 mm(30cc)they called it a large one but also said size is not all, going for a check up on the size on thursday!!!
I m still bleeding brown stuff everyday but no cramps! my doc put me on progesterone too! 
take care


----------



## corgankidd

Hey girls. Thank you for your replies and sharing your stories! I hope we all get rid of these nasty SCH's soon!
I got good news at my scan yesterday! Last week my hematoma measured 3cm x 5cm and yesterday it went down to 1cm x 2 cm!! :happydance: They told me it should be fully resolved by my next appointment in two weeks and they even took me off bedrest, thank god! 
Just wanted to update with the good news and I hope I see good news updates from everyone else soon too! :D


----------



## Holly21

I'v had them in all 3 of my pregnancies. Number 1 and number 3 (currently 17 weeks) did ok but we lost Number 2 the day after the bleeding started. There's no evidence for bedrest - I didn't rest for the first 2 bleeds, but after the 3rd, stayed in bed for a few days as I couldn't bear the thought of losing another one. Size will be important but I think it's more the position that matters eg. if it's nearer the cervix, there's less chance the clot will take the baby with it if it drains out the vagina instead of being reabsorbed. 

That sounds good that it's getting smaller - fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Starry Night

Bed rest does seem to be "controversial" among doctors but I definitely noticed a difference in the amount of bleeding and cramps by resting. But then, at my 20 week ultrasound they found I also had a partial placenta abruption so bed rest was a must after that discovery.

ETA: my abruption ended up healing and I had a healthy boy delivered at full term.


----------



## inperfected

I agree with starry, there is little evidence re bedrest, but it does seem to help. I am not the story you want to hear, i know, but I had my boy at 29 weeks as I went into prem labour due to an SCH, which was actually a partial abruption they found out after he was born. 

Mine started at 8 weeks and I bled non-stop til 23 weeks. Try to keep your stress down as I'm certain this made mine worse (was worse after Feb 2011 - Christchurch earthquake where we live - then after another earthqake in June the labour symptoms started and i had him 2 weeks later). 

Keep in mind that I haven't heard a story as bad as mine though anywhere else without them losing the baby. My first scan showed a 5x5cm hematoma which didn't get smaller pretty much.


----------



## teenah99

I have a SCH too...the BIG BLEED took place at 13+1 weeks...

During the late afternoon on Friday, I was primping in front of my bathroom mirror (naked) when I felt a warm wet leaky feeling. I figured that I started to pee myself, so I went to the toilet to wipe up. When I wiped I found a good amount of bright red blood on the toilet paper and between my thighs. I decided to retrieve my phone from downstairs, call my husband and then my doctor, so that I could get checked out. I held the toilet paper to my girl parts and began to head downstairs. As I walked I could feel the toilet paper filling with blood, and I began to think that this was getting serious. I didn't get my husband on the first try, by the time I walk back upstairs I dialed him a second time with no answer. So I removed the toilet paper from where I was holding it and looked at how saturated it was, I was just deciding on the severity of the bleeding when I felt, heard, and saw a gush of streaming blood fall from my girl parts to the bathroom floor with a SPLAT! At that point I knew that I was hemoragging and that it was serious. I stood for microseconds in a pool of blood, my feet were covered, my thighs had long strikes from the rapid flow and my hands were covered in blood. I started dialing 911 emergency and layed on my bed, as I knew that the more I moved around the faster I would bleed out and die. I got really cold, shakey and clammy...the 911 operator stayed on the line with me until the ambulance came. I did make the executive decision to walk downstairs again to unlock my front door, as I didn't want them to do a forced entry and ruin our door (yeah, I guess I still thought of money while dying!) I wrapped myself in a blanket from my formal living room couch and waited. They got there, a nice lady got my some loose fitting pajamas from my room as I was naked! I was loaded onto a stretcher and wheeled away. My husband came home just as I was loaded on the stretcher, he was really scared and in shock I tried to calm him, and told him to follow behind us. he could see my bare feet covered in blood peeking out from my pants and he got even more nervous. in the ambulance my blood pressure went very high, and then very low before it evened out. I called my on-call emergency OB/GYN when we got to the Emergency Room, he agreed to meet me at the room I was assigned after he delivered a baby. Soon he came and said that I probably just have a cervical bleed...but after the exam and seeing the flow of blood, he said that it was coming from within my uterus. He did a super quick ultrasound transvaginally and there was baby kicking away and acting crazy with a good heartbeat! I was so relieved! I was diagnosed with a subchorianic hemorrage and sent home after a few hours with the expectation of continued bleeding. I was put on bedrest and pelvic rest. I went in yesterday and had another ultrasound to measure the blood clot, it's about 4 cm long. DH got to see baby squirming and stuff...too bad the little brat crossed its legs so we couldnt tell the sex, but if I had to guess I would say girl... 

Overall, my doctors seem really chill about it...I did do full on bedrest for 6 days, and I am still on pelvic rest for at least another 7 days...My sch measured at 4 cm by 1 cm (long and thin)...I BELIEVE IN BEDREST...it sucks but it helps. If I do too much my body gets upset and I cramp, so I know bedrest works...what harm can it do? Also, I wasn't told that I had a chance of loosing my baby, if anything, the doctor shared positive stories about previous patients that had similar bleeds...your doctor seems like a dick...


----------



## prplflwr15

Hi All, 
I've been reading your stories and am so scared. I had bleeding at 6 weeks / 5 days - bright red, but just a little. Went to the Dr's and they found a SCH, I don't remember the exact measurements, but it is between 1 and 2 cm's. My Dr. told me to take it slow, light activity, no sex, no pushing, lifting , pulling, etc.... So far I haven't had any additional bleeding, but I get some pain on my right side every now and again. 

I'm so scared. It's so hard waiting. I have a scan on the 13th to see how we are doing, but this is terrible.

Thanks!


----------



## blondclover

I am 15 weeks pregnant and have been spotting since 6 weeks, Two time it has been red blood but everything so far is good after 4 ultrasounds and being able to hear the heart beat every week. I just wish it would stop for I dont have to wear a pad anymore.


----------



## amy2boys

inperfected said:


> I agree with starry, there is little evidence re bedrest, but it does seem to help. I am not the story you want to hear, i know, but I had my boy at 29 weeks as I went into prem labour due to an SCH, which was actually a partial abruption they found out after he was born.
> 
> Mine started at 8 weeks and I bled non-stop til 23 weeks. Try to keep your stress down as I'm certain this made mine worse (was worse after Feb 2011 - Christchurch earthquake where we live - then after another earthqake in June the labour symptoms started and i had him 2 weeks later).
> 
> Keep in mind that I haven't heard a story as bad as mine though anywhere else without them losing the baby. My first scan showed a 5x5cm hematoma which didn't get smaller pretty much.

My story is so similar, my DS2 was born at exactly 26 weeks (although considered 24 wks due to size,condition etc) after a large SCH which caused a placenta abruption. 
I bleed from 12wks to the day he was born, anything from brown loss to pouring bright red like a tap.

I am also a 'worst case senario' as the mass majority of SCH heal and have no long term effects.


----------



## FeLynn

One thing I have learned is to take pictures so drs can understand what you mean by a lot of bleeding. I know with my losses they tend to think I was making a bigger deal then what it was so I always take pictures of any blood regardless if its in the toilet, on the bed, in my undies, on the toilet paper where ever it is I take a picture.


----------



## Preggies

It seems like they always tell you a 50/50 chance no matter what. I went to the ER with implantation bleeding, freaking out and they said I had a 50/50 chance. (didnt know it was implantation bleeding). I also had a SCH at 10 weeks, but it was very small and I had bleeding as well. (turned out that the fish oil I was taking was causing me to bleed). Call and find out how big it is. And I think your doctor is wrong about the bed rest. Ive heard that it does help the hematoma heal.


----------



## jesz9

I had a SCH with my twins! Doctors never told me anything about a 50/50 chance of miscarrying....they said it usually does not happen...I was still freaked out with all the spotting..I got numberous US's..all showing healthy babes. I believe it went away/bled out around 17 weeks. I carried my healthy twins to 36w 1 day :) Just wanted to give you some hope here. Doc told me, lots of couch rest, no sex, no lifting over 10lbs...overall take it easy...for me it worked beautifully! Get plenty of rest and I hope everything turns out just perfectly hun *hugs*


----------



## corgankidd

Hey everyone. Well my SCH was completely gone at my 18 week ultrasound. I bleed pretty much everyday from 14-17 weeks, mainly just brown spotting but sometimes red too, and there was always little clots. After 17 weeks it just stopped and I haven't had any problems since. Its been 6 weeks now and I feel like I am having a perfectly normal pregnancy now. Just got done with a big move to a city 4 hours away and did LOTS of heavy lifting (I know, I'm bad!) but everything is great and it has made me realize that just because I had this SCH does not make me a "frail" pregnant lady. Just wanted to give a positive story :flower:


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had a SCH diagnosed at 9 weeks and they said I had an 85% chance. How do they work out the statistics?


----------



## psychnut09

I had a SCH from week 6 til week 15 and now it is all gone. They told me to take it easy and if I was having bleeding to not do a thing. I had to go on bedrest but only because my SCH was under my placenta and most of my placenta was over my cervix (moved up now) I would have just stayed on restrictions (no sex, lifting, or heavy activity) til it cleared. Hopefully you will have it clear up for you too <3


----------



## SunflowerMama

Hey ladies,

I am so glad I found this thread here. I just found out yesterday at 5wks +2days that I have SCH too. The last two days I have been bleeding away, starting with pink and then bright red like AF and then back to brown stringy cm now. We rushed for an u/s yesterday and were told that there was indeed a hematoma. They have see a yolk sac but its too early to see the heartbeat. Have been asked to take it easy too..no lifting, climbing stairs and such. I have given myself some semi bed rest for now. Going back for the viability scan next week.
Thanks Corgan for starting this thread and hope you are fully healed by now.

Wish you all the luck ladies for your hematomas to heal too. Will keep you updated.


----------



## corgankidd

I hope things went well for you at your latest scan! SCH's are so common in early pregnancy, just try to stay off your feet as much as possible. Keep us updated on your progress


----------



## SunflowerMama

corgankidd said:


> I hope things went well for you at your latest scan! SCH's are so common in early pregnancy, just try to stay off your feet as much as possible. Keep us updated on your progress

Thanks for asking. The u/s went well and we saw the heartbeat and the hematoma had also disappeared. Hope it stays away. Am getting a lot of brownish-black cm though...sorry for tmi...hope its only residue from progesterone suppositories.

Its a rocky ride but hope to come through with a healthy baby in arms. :flower:


----------

